# NXT Spoilers 2/7 - 3/14



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: NXT Tapings: 2/1 & 2/2*

Should be interesting.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: NXT Tapings: 2/1 & 2/2*

9 weeks, hopefully TUE v. Sanity is blown off on NXT TV and not Takeover.


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

*Re: NXT Tapings: 2/1 & 2/2*



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> 9 weeks, hopefully TUE v. Sanity is blown off on NXT TV and not Takeover.


It doesn't mean much for the future, but the NXT twitter account advertised Sanity vs TUE for the tag titles next week on the show. Whether that feud drags on is yet to be seen.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: NXT Tapings: 2/1 & 2/2*

I mean, it's pretty obvious that Black vs Andrade is the next title program. Probably Shayna/Ember II as well, which would be dissapointing, but since Iconic is allegedly recovering from surgery they don't have many top heels in that division atm. It would be interesting to see what's next for Cole since Black made him his bitch during their feud, he kinda has to win his next program. . I can see AOP putting over TM61 before getting called up after Mania. Maybe the debut of some the new signees (Ricochet, EC3, War Machine).

As always, what I expect the most to see Peyton there, but I don't think she or Billie are in Atlanta and most of the crew already made the trip, not sure if she is cleared yet. Hopefully Kairi is there this time though.


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

*Re: NXT Tapings: 2/1 & 2/2*



Mordecay said:


> I mean, it's pretty obvious that Black vs Andrade is the next title program. Probably Shayna/Ember II as well, which would be dissapointing, but since Iconic is allegedly recovering from surgery they don't have many top heels in that division atm. It would be interesting to see what's next for Cole since Black made him his bitch during their feud, he kinda has to win his next program. . I can see AOP putting over TM61 before getting called up after Mania. Maybe the debut of some the new signees (Ricochet, EC3, War Machine).
> 
> As always, what I expect the most to see Peyton there, but I don't think she or Billie are in Atlanta and most of the crew already made the trip, not sure if she is cleared yet. Hopefully Kairi is there this time though.


Pretty sure Kairi is there this time. Xia Li is taking care of Kairi's dog right now. 

As for what Kairi will be doing, she'll probably just squash Lacey Evans or something. There is the possibility she'll be in the title match at Takeover: New Orleans, but its only a small chance, and even if she is, there's an even smaller chance of her actually winning.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

*Re: NXT Tapings: 2/1 & 2/2*

Wait, when did Iconic have surgery? This is news to me.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: NXT Tapings: 2/1 & 2/2*

The next title match should be Almas vs. Black vs. Cole. It's been ages since there's been a triple threat match for the NXT title but this is the right time for it. I can't see Black and Cole's rivalry being over yet.

Still probably going to be Ember vs. Shayna again, especially with Rousey's debut at Mania the next night. Shame because I always thought that was the right time to do Ember vs. Kairi. Ember will probably lose that match either way and a main roster callup might come afterward. I have a feeling SmackDown is going to need her badly after the next shakeup.


----------



## terrydude (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: NXT Tapings: 2/1 & 2/2*

Hmmm no love for ohno. Looks like he just got lost in the crowd.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: NXT Tapings: 2/1 & 2/2*



Jedah said:


> The next title match should be Almas vs. Black vs. Cole. It's been ages since there's been a triple threat match for the NXT title but this is the right time for it. I can't see Black and Cole's rivalry being over yet.
> 
> Still probably going to be Ember vs. Shayna again, especially with Rousey's debut at Mania the next night. Shame because I always thought that was the right time to do Ember vs. Kairi. Ember will probably lose that match either way and a main roster callup might come afterward. I have a feeling SmackDown is going to need her badly after the next shakeup.


I feel like if there is a 3 way at Takeover, it should be Kairi vs. Shayna vs. Ember. I'd like to see that match.

And with Cole, right now there's no real place for him in the title scene. Black beat him twice, he looks unbeatable. Almas looks unbeatable since hooking up with Zelina. To me you need to let those 2 forces collide alone. While Cole needs a good win at this next Takeover.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

*Re: NXT Tapings: 2/1 & 2/2*

Takeover New Orleans should end with the Dream holding the NXT title.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: NXT Tapings: 2/1 & 2/2*

Black/Almas should happen regardless of the rest of the card. 

Dream and especially Cole need strong faces to face, and who's at that level besides Gargano who not only can't afford a loss but is occupied with Ciampa? The only Cole program that wouldn't be detrimental to him is Ricochet.

My best case scenario card for Takeover: New Orleans:
*
Cien Almas (c) v Aleister Black (NXT Championship)

Adam Cole vs Ricochet

Ember Moon (c) vs Shayna Baszler vs Kairi Sane (NXT Women's Championship)

Kyle O'Reilly and Bobby Fish (c) vs War Machine (NXT Tag Team Championship)

Velveteen Dream vs EC3*


----------



## bmack086 (Aug 21, 2015)

terrydude said:


> Hmmm no love for ohno. Looks like he just got lost in the crowd.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


When Ohno decides to start wearing big boy’s ring attire maybe he can then join the grown ups at the dinner table.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: NXT Tapings: 2/1 & 2/2*

I can see TM61 being added to the Takeover: New Orleans card.

I wouldn't be shocked if they did a 4 way for the Tag Titles. Fish & O'Reilly vs AOP vs Sanity vs TM61.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: NXT Tapings: 2/1 & 2/2*

So much potential to be had leading into the next Takeover, so much depth, where will they all fit?

In terms of the NXT Championship they really should head down the Almas vs Black route, there's a few guys who could well be put in Black's spot but I feel it will be too early for them, I'd still hold off Cole tbh, stick Cole in another program.

Women's Championship needs to get back on an exciting track, I'd wish they started pushing talent that actually deserve to be pushed. If Kairi Sane isn't pushed into the title picture I'd be shocked and very disappointed. Bianca Belair deserves more screen time, push her instead of Lacey Evans. No doubt they'll keep Baszler at the top of the card, I think they've booked her well so far, have her destroy Candice to get more heat on her.

Tag Titles, you fully expect War Machine to be the next challengers for Undisputed Era. A Tag Team Fatal 4-Way at Takeover Mania' like some have already mentioned maybe the best way to go, Undisputed Era vs Sanity vs War Machine vs TM-61, I'd take that. Those teams aside I'd like to see more Moss & Tino and I think it's time they debuted Bononi, Jaoude & Conti faction.

In terms of others you have a handful of guys who need to debut, Ricochet, EC3 and we still haven't seen Dijak or Axel Dieter Jr. Is Ciampa ready to go into his feud with Gargano? What next for Velveteen Dream? What next for Lars Sullivan? Will Roddy stay in the UK Championship scene?

An interesting time for NXT with so much talent on their books, will be interesting to see what routes the brand takes.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: NXT Tapings: 2/1 & 2/2*



Even Flow said:


> I can see TM61 being added to the Takeover: New Orleans card.
> 
> I wouldn't be shocked if they did a 4 way for the Tag Titles. Fish & O'Reilly vs AOP vs Sanity vs TM61.


That would be all kinds of awful. TM61 aren't more deserving of being on the card than Street Profits, and Sanity should just move up. I'm even more tired of Sanity than I am of AoP, and that says something.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: NXT Tapings: 2/1 & 2/2*

At least we're getting a lengthy break from Full Sail, that's at least two months without a show there.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: NXT Tapings: 2/1 & 2/2*

I wouldn't be opposed to a Shayna Baszler vs Ember Moon rematch.


And please debut Dieter. He is awesome and needs to be on NXT tv. Guy is a future star.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: NXT Tapings: 2/1 & 2/2*

Riccochet should have a confrontation with montez


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

*Re: NXT Tapings: 2/1 & 2/2*

I'm really excited to see EC3.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: NXT Tapings: 2/1 & 2/2*



Onizuka said:


> Black/Almas should happen regardless of the rest of the card.
> 
> Dream and especially Cole need strong faces to face, and who's at that level besides Gargano who not only can't afford a loss but is occupied with Ciampa? The only Cole program that wouldn't be detrimental to him is Ricochet.
> 
> ...


That's not a bad card but it also highlights the problem NXT has right now. Who wins Cole vs. Ricochet? Probably Ricochet, but Cole really shouldn't be losing again right now. And who wins between EC3 vs. Velveteen? Probably EC3, but Dream shouldn't become this guy who loses to all the new talent.

NXT has so many guys right now that feel like they cannot lose right now. It's not a bad problem to have, but it's still a problem.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: NXT Tapings: 2/1 & 2/2*



TD Stinger said:


> That's not a bad card but it also highlights the problem NXT has right now. Who wins Cole vs. Ricochet? Probably Ricochet, but Cole really shouldn't be losing again right now. And who wins between EC3 vs. Velveteen? Probably EC3, but Dream shouldn't become this guy who loses to all the new talent.
> 
> NXT has so many guys right now that feel like they cannot lose right now. It's not a bad problem to have, but it's still a problem.


I would actually have Cole and Velveteen Dream win. Cole can easily win dirty and Ricochet would be protected. With EC3 I admit I just don't care :lol I don't think much of the guy.

Whatever the match I'm pretty sure Cole win win at the next Takeover. If they don't find a feud he can win, he will probably just lead the other two in their tag match.


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

*Re: NXT Tapings: 2/1 & 2/2*

Is this the spoilers thread for tonight? I'll put it in spoiler tags just in case its not, but:



Spoiler: Future Announcement



There will be another Dusty Tag Team Classic.

Lacey Evans is potentially going to start getting a decent push tonight, as there are reports she'll be squashing some people tonight. (ugh)


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: NXT Tapings: 2/1 & 2/2*



Reil said:


> Is this the spoilers thread for tonight? I'll put it in spoiler tags just in case its not, but:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, this is a Spoilers thread. Where did you see this news?


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

*Re: NXT Tapings: 2/1 & 2/2*



TD Stinger said:


> Yes, this is a Spoilers thread. Where did you see this news?


Rovert reported it on another site, and he's generally been pretty reliable with this sort of stuff.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: NXT Tapings: 2/1 & 2/2*



Onizuka said:


> I would actually have Cole and Velveteen Dream win. Cole can easily win dirty and Ricochet would be protected. With EC3 I admit I just don't care :lol I don't think much of the guy.
> 
> Whatever the match I'm pretty sure Cole win win at the next Takeover. If they don't find a feud he can win, he will probably just lead the other two in their tag match.


I don't know, I don't like Ricochet losing his first big match. If I had my way, if McIntyre was healthy, I'd have McIntyre put over Cole in New Orleans on his way out of NXT.

And as far as Ricochet goes, put him in there with Strong or Ohno. Basically, put him in there against someone who he can have a good match with but also a match where he is the clear star.

I like EC3, or at least more than you do, lol. But honestly he doesn't need to be in NXT. The main roster could use a good heel like him, and there's really no room in NXT right now.


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

Several big matches announced for tonight's tapings.

Shayna Baszler vs Ember Moon for the NXT Women's Title

Sanity vs TUE for the NXT Tag Titles

Pete Dunne vs Roderick Strong for the UK Title.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959209161975267329 @Mordecay , @RetepAdam.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: NXT Tapings: 2/1 & 2/2*



AlexaBliss4Life said:


> Wait, when did Iconic have surgery? This is news to me.


They've had boob jobs.


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

Street Profits *def.* Raul Mendoza and Fabian Aichner


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: NXT Tapings: 2/1 & 2/2*



Reil said:


> Is this the spoilers thread for tonight? I'll put it in spoiler tags just in case its not, but:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As long as Candice doesn't get squashed. They should use some indie talent.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959212407318110208
Probably a dark match.


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

TUE was jumped by Sanity. TUE vs ALL of Sanity is declared for tonight (Feb. 7th) in a Tornado Tag match.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959213642247000064

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959213790750564355


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959214763753558016


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

*Re: NXT Tapings: 2/1 & 2/2*



xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> They've had boob jobs.


I'm going to guess recently, yeah?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Please let the tornado be the end of TUE v. f*cking Sanity.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: NXT Tapings: 2/1 & 2/2*



AlexaBliss4Life said:


> I'm going to guess recently, yeah?


I think Billie had her's done a few months ago and Peyton more recently.


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959216027518283777


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959216419249455104

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959216624430714880
Potential signs of Sabbatelli and Moss splitting up.


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

TD Stinger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959216419249455104
> Potential signs of Sabbatelli and Moss splitting up.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959216624430714880
oh no whatever will I do without sabbotelli and moss in my lif....ahahah who the hell am i kidding? no one cared about them.


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959217961574780929

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959218976076238848


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959218976076238848


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

Apparently its for the NXT title as well.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959219304368623617
Candice for back up.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

FOR THE TITLE ?!?!?!


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Gargano getting called up to 205Live and CW division would be my guess.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> FOR THE TITLE ?!?!?!


I haven't seen any mention of it being for the title.

Oh and:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959220253237620736


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959220482150150144


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

TD Stinger said:


> I haven't seen any mention of it being for the title.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959219014051487744


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Gargano getting called up to 205Live and CW division would be my guess.



I really hope it's not 205 Live, he deserves better then being stuck in that dead division.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, very unlikely but if by any luck Peyton appears tag me lol


----------



## terrydude (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: NXT Tapings Spoilers: 2/1 &amp; 2/2*



Mango13 said:


> I really hope it's not 205 Live, he deserves better then being stuck in that dead division.


You add ciampa and johnny and Richocett and its the best division in town. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Reil said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959219014051487744


I stand corrected. I don't know where they could go with that.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959221337234518016

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959222853106315265
Lol.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

So was Cole/Dain cancelled for the Tornado?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

> * Johnny Gargano comes out for a promo. He says it's been a hell of a month. He says he say himself standing here as champion, and that didn't happen, and it sucks. He says getting the reaction he just got means he earned more than a title, and title or no title, he is who he said he is: Johnny freaking Wrestling. Says he'll never forget Takeover but he'll also never forget a crutch shot to the back. Says he's bit his tongue since Chicago but he's coming for Ciampa, man to man, face to face. NXT Champion Andrade "Cien" Almas interrupts. Zelina Vega says he didn't earn anything and shouldn't be out here, and Andrade shouldn't be listening to Johnny whine. She says Andrade has beaten him again and again and he is just Johnny Loser. Johnny says his second favorite part of Takeover was when his wife jumped the rail and kicked her ass. Zelina steps to him, and Candice LeRae comes out and attacks Zelina. Zelina says she's sick of this and ask what's it going to take to get rid of them. Johnny says one more shot at the NXT Title. Zelina says he's on, but if he loses, he leaves NXT forever. Johnny says he'll take that bet and Zelina & Andrade leave laughing


More detailed version of the Johnny promo.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

It's unlikely Gargano leaves nxt without ever facing Ciampa.


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

Yeah the title match is either ending in a DQ (in Johnny's favor) or he's winning the title tonight. Those are the only two ways I can see it ending.


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959225469219540993
I assume as a result, the match was non title.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

It would be dumb for Gargano to win in a tv taping, if he was going to win he should have won in Philly


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Would really hate to see Johnny's story arc come to a premature ending. He should get past Ciampa before defeating either the juggernaut Black or the cunning Cole for the title later this year. So, hopefully we see some kind of non-contest.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

> * SAnitY (Eric Young, Killian Dain, Alexander Wolfe) defeated The Undisputed Era (Adam Cole, Kyle O'Reilly, Bobby Fish) in a six-man Tornado Tag Team match. This was a crazy brawl all over the ringside area. Too much to follow. Young introduces chairs, tables, and a kendo stick. Young, Wolfe, Cole, and O'Reilly brawl to the back, leaving Dain and Fish in the ring. Fish hits a moonsault for 2. Everyone back at ringside now. Dain throws Fish off the stage onto everyone else. Wolfe with a powerbomb on Cole but Fish breaks it up at 2. Great sequence of everyone trading moves to break up pin attempts. Dain kicks Cole off the apron and goes to cannonball him through a table, but Cole rolls out of the way. Wolfe is alone in the ring with all of Undisputed Era. Wolfe fights back but gets hit with Total Elimination. EY breaks it up with a kendo stick, but eats a superkick. Cole with the knee brain buster for a nearfall. Fans do "this is awesome" chants. Dain recovers and fights off all three of UE. Dain hits the Ulster Plantation on Fish for the win


.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

My guys lose all the time :lol hopefully this is the end of the feud though.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> My guys lose all the time :lol hopefully this is the end of the feud though.


Now you know how it feels :mj2


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Maybe Almas is getting the call up? 

Also TUE loses too much. Sanity is played out already. Cole loses all the bloody time for a supposed top guy and leader.


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

TM-61 (The Mighty) squash some jobbers.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Now you know how it feels :mj2


Never thought I'd know the feeling :lol



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Maybe Almas is getting the call up?
> 
> Also TUE loses too much. Sanity is played out already. Cole loses all the bloody time for a supposed top guy and leader.


Exactly, not even Jay Briscoe beat Cole as bad (and back to back) like Aleister did.


----------



## omegalukaku (Sep 26, 2017)

Anyone get the feeling that Ciampa costing Johnny the match? Regal could reinstate him to be able to get his revenge on Ciampa. I don't see them putting the tittle on Gargano while Black is basically the top babyface and next in line for a championship match.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959229122596700161
The Bruiserweight is here.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Sanity should really be called up soon. There's nothing left for them.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: NXT Tapings Spoilers: 2/1 &amp; 2/2*



terrydude said:


> You add ciampa and johnny and Richocett and its the best division in town.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk



Not if they don't let them work the way they *know* how to work.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959233041725100032


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

*Re: NXT Tapings: 2/1 & 2/2*



xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> I think Billie had her's done a few months ago and Peyton more recently.


Ah I see, thank you for the info!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959233436094431232


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

Dibil13 said:


> Sanity should really be called up soon. There's nothing left for them.


Cross = NXT Womens Champ, nuff said bro.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959233795189805057

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959233573848002560


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

To say Cole is just another guy in NXT is an understatement.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959235015497388032

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959235313502703616


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959235660698804224

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959235871374495744

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959236150085988353

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959236106804920320


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Looks like Aliester is going to do another promo?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959236150085988353


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959236951550423041


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959237328278577153

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959237922728837122


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

AlexaBliss4Life said:


> Cross = NXT Womens Champ, nuff said bro.


I don't see it happening at this point.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959238466612727808

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959238715016142848


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959239683011203072


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Reil said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959239683011203072


Sounds like that 3 way could actually happen.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Reil said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959239683011203072


Hallelujah


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Triple threat in New Orleans confirmed? Or is it gonna be a Shayna vs. Kairi feud for a while? I wonder.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

Dibil13 said:


> I don't see it happening at this point.


Well it should. She and Baszler could have an epic rivalry for it.


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959240386899271680


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Ugh, I hope they're not back to the multi-woman matches already.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959241304805912581


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Perhaps it will be Kairi vs. Ember after all. I have to think they're going to do that match before Ember is called up.


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

Dibil13 said:


> Ugh, I hope they're not back to the multi-woman matches already.


I think we'll get Shayna vs Kairi in the next set of tapings that will probably determine Ember's next challenger. Ember will probably save Kairi from getting her arm broken, then it'll turn into a triple threat.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Velveteen is supposed to be a heel right? Because it's not working. He's too over.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

I really want Pete Dunne vs. Velveteen Dream in New Orleans. They might as well make the UK title NXT's proper mid-card belt since the UK division isn't going anywhere.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959242793234419713


----------



## The Reaper (Jul 23, 2016)

Na i'm going for a triple threat match at Takeover: New Orleans. Moon will probably drop the title, go to main roster, probably drop to Kairi Sane.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959243346261790720


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

What the hell?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959243689989214208


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

I don't think Dream is a heel. He's just doing his own thing.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Rainmaka! said:


> To say Cole is just another guy in NXT is an understatement.


He has had a major role in the last 3 Takeovers so that would be incorrect.

Brooklyn he debuted in mainevent with all the focus on him, Houston his team won Wargames with him picking up the pin and Philly he was in the biggest match in the card outside the title match. People like No Way Jose, Kassius Ohno or Roddy Strong are just another guy examples in NXT.

Cole is one of the top guys in NXT, something he clearly wasn't in NJPW. Cody Rhodes has been pushed much harder there than Cole was.


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959243860030443520
Yeah this gimmick is a bit...non PG for WWE.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Jedah said:


> I really want Pete Dunne vs. Velveteen Dream in New Orleans. They might as well make the UK title NXT's proper mid-card belt since the UK division isn't going anywhere.


Might as well. You have so many guys in NXT now with the new additions. They need something to fight for.



The Reaper said:


> Na i'm going for a triple threat match at Takeover: New Orleans. Moon will probably drop the title, go to main roster, probably drop to Kairi Sane.


I see Shayna winning it, Kairi chasing and winning it in Brooklyn.


----------



## The Reaper (Jul 23, 2016)

Reil said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959243860030443520
> Yeah this gimmick is a bit...non PG for WWE.


I'm not fucking complaining lol


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959244969365078016
Cross wins. Sorry bondage lovers.


----------



## The Reaper (Jul 23, 2016)

Wesley Blake is back damn!


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

They ever going to find something for Nikki to do? She's been totally directionless since November.


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

Crowd is apparently not happy that Blake and Cutler are not War Machine.

Also:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959246573141155840


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So Cross going through all the new girls they are trying to push lol.

I guess triple threat for the womens title so the match doesn't suck. Ember is dropping it, not sure who is winning it though.


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959247226152288257


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959245945048363008


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

@Reil was right. There will be a Dusty Classic.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959247226152288257


----------



## The Reaper (Jul 23, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959246878234771456


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> So Cross going through all the new girls they are trying to push lol.
> 
> I guess triple threat for the womens title so the match doesn't suck. Ember is dropping it, not sure who is winning it though.


If so then what a waste of time her title reign was. They shouldn't have even bothered.


----------



## The Reaper (Jul 23, 2016)

I'd say War Machine will debut during the Dusty Rhodes classic?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959247771118301185


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959248989018316800


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Hopefully Cole gets some direction at tomorrow's tapings.


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959252595276746752
Oh boy, this isn't foreboding at all.


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

RIP Gargano. Never forget (he'll be reinstated)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959253079718842368


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959253079718842368


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Gargano screwed by Ciampa, FUCKERY!!!


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Great way to heat up the feud.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959253990226702336


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959254524232896512

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959254721210052609
This fucker.


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

I, for one, cannot wait for the debut of mysterious masked luchador(a)s, Mr. and Mrs. Wrestling.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Sounds like a couple of good matches, some progression in the womens title scene, some fuckery in the Gargano situation, all and all a good set of tapings.

I guess I will have to wait for the Full Sail tapings to watch Peyton again :fuck


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959255644879708160
They're really playing this up like he's done. God I hope not.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wait, what happened exactly?


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

Showstopper said:


> Wait, what happened exactly?


Gargano lost another title match against Almas, so he has to leave NXT, per the stipulation. The problem is that Ciampa interfered, costing Gargano the match.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Reil said:


> Gargano lost another title match against Almas, so he has to leave NXT, per the stipulation. The problem is that Ciampa interfered, costing Gargano the match.


Thanks for explaining. Wow, that is some interesting booking. Obviously, he'll get reinstated by the WM weekend Takeover and take on Ciampa. Wow, this is good writing. Why can't the main roster do shit like this?


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

Looks like tomorrow's taping is based around the Dusty Rhodes classic.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959256704381804545
Also people like Kairi are advertised for tomorrow.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Tommaso Ciampa is a wonderful bastard


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The heat Ciampa will have going forward. :banderas

The pop Gargano will get when he comes back. :banderas


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

They basically did what I thought they'd do in Philly but on an NXT tv taping.

Seems like a damn good set of tapings.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Sounds like a good set of tapings. Can't wait to see what happens tommorow.

Only one thing I don't care for, why is Black wasting his time with Dain. As a match it sounds good, but Black shouldn't have to go through Dain to get a title shot.

He's practically undefeated and has run through everyone on the roster. If I could do some fantasy booking, I would have had Almas attack Gargano after the match, only for Black to come out for the save, silently challenging for the title.

The stuff with Dain just seems like an unnecessary roadblock.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

Johnny needs to win the belt already, the waiting is killing me!


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

They need to bring back the NON-SANCTIONED match for Gargano vs. Ciampa. Just let them go wild in New Orleans.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Interesting that the two biggest stars on the roster, Cole and Black aren't doing much of note yet. Black v. Dain is meh and Cole isn't doing a gotdamn thing.


----------



## epfou1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Reil said:


> Gargano lost another title match against Almas, so he has to leave NXT, per the stipulation. The problem is that Ciampa interfered, costing Gargano the match.


He'll be back next episode wearing a mask and introduced as Juanny Lucha.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Gargano should wrestle in the CW tournament and try and accept his loss and "call-up" opportunity. LaRae is back in NXT by herself, and Ciampa could keep harassing her and the like. Eventually Johnny has enough and comes in out of the crowd. Ciampa agrees to wrestle him one time - in a street fight in Brooklyn so he isn't legally liable when he cripples Gargano and ends his career.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

These Title vs Career matches in NXT are becoming more stupid. Kayfabe wise, if they lose there's a chance they're getting the call up to the main roster, which is where everyone wants to be, so why would anyone want to win a title and then stay there who knows how long and doing basically nothing of note?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

The Reaper said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959246878234771456


I dig Cutler's look - very rugged. Reminds me of a young Dutch Mantel. I also dig the name "Forgotten Sons" - I assume they're using Cutler's military background and Blake being a cowboy and how those occupations were once held up and idolized but now in a world of talking about feelings and snowflakes and SJW's they're look down on, marginalized and forgotten.


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I dig Cutler's look - very rugged. Reminds me of a young Dutch Mantel. I also dig the name "Forgotten Sons" - I assume they're using Cutler's military background and Blake being a cowboy and how those occupations were once held up and idolized but now in a world of talking about feelings and snowflakes and SJW's they're look down on, marginalized and forgotten.


If its anything like their house show gimmick, nope. Apparently at house shows their gimmick has been "The Revival" except significantly more racist.


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

Reil said:


> If its anything like their house show gimmick, nope. Apparently at house shows their gimmick has been "The Revival" except significantly more racist.


I don't like the sound of that at all


----------



## The Reaper (Jul 23, 2016)

Reil said:


> If its anything like their house show gimmick, nope. Apparently at house shows their gimmick has been "The Revival" except significantly more racist.


Racist? What have they been saying?


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Maybe Ciampa won't be fit by Takeover time and they didn't want to stall it forever?

Still think Gargano isn't really out and they're doing the feud. But if they aren't that's my best guess.


----------



## terrydude (Nov 2, 2015)

Onizuka said:


> Maybe Ciampa won't be fit by Takeover time and they didn't want to stall it forever?


I think the fued will be in 205. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

terrydude said:


> I think the fued will be in 205.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


That's a possibility... But the feud belongs in the NXT environment, I'm not sure the 205 Live ''crowd'' will give it even 50% of the enthusiasm NXT would.


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

The Reaper said:


> Racist? What have they been saying?


From the reports I've read, basically saying stuff like how they are superior to other races/types of people, etc. It was a really tasteless gimmick that flew under the radar for awhile. I don't know if its been changed (and if they are appearing now on TV, I'm going to assume it has), but if it hasn't, their push will be short lived (if you want to call it that, since they are probably going to be knocked out early in the Dusty Rhodes classic anyways).


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

Just a heads up, but the next batch of tapings should begin shortly!!! I'll try and post spoilers as they come in.


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959569241908432896


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959563526737145856


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

Ohno defeated a jobber in the dark match.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959571115571077120


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

Much to the disappointment of several posters, it seems they dropped the dominatrix gimmick for Bourne. But don't worry, she still lost!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Sorry to disappoint, but:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959571810164633600


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959573333611352071


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959573959720230912 @MarkyWhipwreck

Hey! Your boy won a match. All is right with the world again.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Lol at the retaping of the Borne match. I mean, why would they let her wear that in the 1st place.

Peyton not in Atlanta :mj2


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Dream vs Bate

:bjpenn


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

thanks God ember lost


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959575816945496064
This will be a good one.


----------



## terrydude (Nov 2, 2015)

Darren Criss said:


> thanks God ember lost


Who did ember lose to?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

terrydude said:


> Who did ember lose to?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I think he's referring to last night. Ember lost via DQ to Shayna, after Kairi interfered and took down Shayna.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

terrydude said:


> Who did ember lose to?


Nobody


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959578625715658754


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959578876983816192


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I would imagine that Shayna vs Kairi is some sort of n1 contenders match that somehow will end up setting a triple threat at Takeover New Orleans


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Poor Tyler is quickly becoming the new Tye:lol


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

Shayna defeated Kairi via submission.

Yup. Gotta push those washed up MMA stars!!!!!


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Reil said:


> Shayna defeated Kairi via submission.
> 
> Yup. Gotta push those washed up MMA stars!!!!!


Well heel need also to win and like this the pop will be bigger when she loose

Also I think they Baszler to on the main roster quit quicky so....


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959573959720230912
> @MarkyWhipwreck
> 
> Hey! Your boy won a match. All is right with the world again.


Thank God !!!


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

rbl85 said:


> Well heel need also to win and like this the pop will be bigger when she loose


Yeah, but it shouldn't have been a clean victory over arguably NXT's top female babyface.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Dibil13 said:


> Poor Tyler is quickly becoming the new Tye:lol


Ohno is the new Tye lol

Gotta make Shayna look strong...


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

I don't hate Shayna like some here but I need to object to her booking since I hate instant super pushes in general. Black is how you handle a push you keep them winning somewhat important matches and being in high profile feuds to show the fans what they are all about then when the time is right pull the trigger on a title match.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Reil said:


> Yeah, but it shouldn't have been a clean victory over arguably NXT's top female babyface.


When it's the top female heel then yeah. Shayna is the heel the female division needs. Plus Kairi will be in NXT for awhile so there's no need to rush her rise to the top.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Ugh, a clean victory for Shayna over Kairi.

50/50 booking meets NXT. :vince

Bate vs. Dream though...........

Now I hope they have Dream challenge Pete Dunne in New Orleans.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Reil said:


> Yeah, but it shouldn't have been a clean victory over arguably NXT's top female babyface.


I don't think it will hurt Kairi that might even be the opposite


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

The silver lining is that Shayna makes for quite a good heel so it does make Kairi more sympathetic for her title chase, though I wish that story would play out on the main roster against Asuka instead. A man can dream.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Stall_19 said:


> When it's the top female heel then yeah. Shayna is the heel the female division needs. Plus Kairi will be in NXT for awhile so there's no need to rush her rise to the top.


We also have to remember that Baszler was not far to beat Moon and in a clean way so...
Also it should have been weird to make Kairi beat Baszler just sfter she made her loose the title


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

Can I say for the record if Shayna wasn't instantly having title matches and this was an introductory feud against Kairi instead I would be 100% fine with her winning the overall feud and taking the title from Ember at a later date. You can then have another female heel (probably the iconic duo as much as I like them they tend to be the highest class jobbers for the women) start a feud with Kairi to begin her slow climb back to taking the title off Shayna. 

This is the type of booking I'd be ok with a feud to begin with that allows Shayna some exposure rather than an instant title shot and a brilliant babyface chasing the title from the despicable heel.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Jman55 said:


> I don't hate Shayna like some here but I need to object to her booking since I hate instant super pushes in general. Black is how you handle a push you keep them winning somewhat important matches and being in high profile feuds to show the fans what they are all about then when the time is right pull the trigger on a title match.


Agreed, she's been booked well in some aspects, taking out Dakota Kai and Aliyah is how you build up her bully character; however instead of Ember this is where Kairi should've come in, they have the history, they have unfinished business, build something out of that and build on a feud with Ember later down the line.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Alright_Mate said:


> Agreed, she's been booked well in some aspects, taking out Dakota Kai and Aliyah is how you build up her bully character; however instead of Ember this is where Kairi should've come in, they have the history, they have unfinished business, build something out of that and build on a feud with Ember later down the line.


Maybe the little injury of Kairi made them change the plan


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

A debut


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959585560431071232


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I have an intense dislike for Shayna, she's only had like 3 televised matches which one was a title match. Too fast for my liking. It looks like they are setting Kairi up for the underdog role in the division so I suppose that's cool.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Chris22 said:


> I have an intense dislike for Shayna, she's only had like 3 televised matches which one was a title match. Too fast for my liking. It looks like they are setting Kairi up for *the underdog role in the division* so I suppose that's cool.


I think that's what fit her the best


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

Chris22 said:


> I have an intense dislike for Shayna, she's only had like 3 televised matches which one was a title match. Too fast for my liking. It looks like they are setting Kairi up for the underdog role in the division so I suppose that's cool.


Yeah that's the part I object to in terms of Shayna's push as they went too fast too soon. If they handled it better however I'd have been pretty ok with the idea of her being the one to take the title off Ember


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> Maybe the little injury of Kairi made them change the plan


Then they should've held off Shayna's debut, attacking Kairi on debut I suppose was the way to "take her off television".


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

Chris22 said:


> I have an intense dislike for Shayna, she's only had like 3 televised matches which one was a title match. Too fast for my liking. It looks like they are setting Kairi up for the underdog role in the division so I suppose that's cool.


Between her, Dakota and Candice, we're set to have 3 underdogs in the division.


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

My issue with Shayna is she was pushed too hard, too fast. I imagine if Jessamyn and Marina join WWE at some point, they'll get rocket pushes as well, because they are all associated with Ronda. That is my biggest fear.

As for the whole underdog thing, all the faces are going to look like underdogs next to Shayna. And its dumb. Shayna vs Ember sucked the first time, and its going to suck the second time as well.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> A debut
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959585560431071232


Aichner as a very first opponent? I think that makes sense as atm there are very few places to really slot Ricochet in without halting someone else's momentum so while Aichner isn't a big deal (yet but he better become one dude has potential) this seems a good move imo.


----------



## The Cowboy!! (Aug 18, 2012)

The King :mark


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959587671256502273
Ricochet debuts using the 630!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959587671256502273


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959588381469573121

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959588784479358977


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

uses a 630 eh? definitely gotta check that out (not a fan of someone using that move all the time though that's something I personally feel should be saved for big matches as it's such an impressive move so I hope Ricochet doesn't do it too often although I am unfamiliar with their work)


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

A pop


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959588951945351168


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

TM-61 about to get their win back from AoP. Kind of neat how last year's finalists are starting off this year's tournament.


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

Dibil13 said:


> TM-61 about to get their win back from AoP. Kind of neat how last year's finalists are starting off this year's tournament.


Spoke too soon. AOP just beat TM-61.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959591549519704064
Makes me think they're setting up AOP vs. War Machine, hopefully.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Also, apparently Thorne is now dead:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959591579639042048


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

TD Stinger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959591549519704064
> Makes me think they're setting up AOP vs. War Machine, hopefully.


this seems likely to me War Machine can be the team TM-61 eventually overcomes instead


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959592196994420737
Lol.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959592226459471873
Another squash match for Bianca. She seems to be the person they're setting up for big things in the future, if it wasn't obvious enough already.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959593986854973441
And now this fucker.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959595128913645568

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959595491674804224


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

CIAMPA :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Gargano/Ciampa feud and matches are going to be fucking ELECTRIC.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Cimapa is such a great heel and Gargano is such a good babyface. I am so loving this feud


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Oh my god.

People who said NXT was past its prime spoke too soon. This could well be its best year ever.

These tapings sound like can't-miss TV.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That Gargano/Ciampa feud :banderas

I hope they develop some of Bianca's character before going all in with her, I don't want a worse version of Ember dominating the division. Shayna vs Bianca in the future :hmm


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Johnny will obviously show up at the next tapings at Full Sail, to set up their match for Takeover.

But, damn. I can't wait to see Ciampa with that HEAT :mark:


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

TD Stinger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959573959720230912
> @MarkyWhipwreck
> 
> Hey! Your boy won a match. All is right with the world again.


I wonder if continuity is at play here or just happenstance. But Cole first tricked Taynara Conti into interfering with Nikki Cross, Brazilian conned then, Brazilian conned now?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> That Gargano/Ciampa feud :banderas
> 
> I hope they develop some of Bianca's character before going all in with her, I don't want a worse version of Ember dominating the division. Shayna vs Bianca in the future :hmm


The problem with Ember is that they tried to make her this woman of mystery when really she's just any other woman wearing red contacts. If they just present Bianca as big, powerful, confident woman, that's all she needs.


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

Don't worry. Bianca is a heel it seems, so she's probably safe from Shayna for now. Although I have a REALLY bad feeling that once Shayna does claim the title, she's going to completely and utterly destroy the NXT Women's Division. People like to claim Asuka did that as well, but at least Asuka's matches are/were good. Where Shayna's matches tend to be utter garbage.


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

There has got to be zero chance of Ciampa vs Gargano failing at this point. It almost certainly has the most crowd investment with Ciampa's great work and Johnny's sheer likable charisma. And then you have the fact we know these guys can put on great matches against each other thanks to the CWC.

This is definitely the match I am most looking forward to at this stage. :mark :mark


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Bianca is way more charismatic than Ember. That hair whip gets massive heat every time she uses it.

Admittedly, the women's division isn't as exciting as the other things going on in NXT. Ember vs. Shayna is just a bad program. I thought for sure they'd go with Ember and Kairi but maybe not. One of them needs a new challenger.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959596282674401280

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959597127386136576

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959597403878944769
Black vs. Dain going on now.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Aleister Black vs. Cien and Gargano vs. Ciampa in New Orleans. :mark

I don't think even AJ vs. Nakamura is going to be better than those matches. Maybe if WWE lets them go all the fuck out. Maybe.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959599421322342401


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

Jedah said:


> Bianca is way more charismatic than Ember. That hair whip gets massive heat every time she uses it.
> 
> Admittedly, the women's division isn't as exciting as the other things going on in NXT. Ember vs. Shayna is just a bad program. I thought for sure they'd go with Ember and Kairi but maybe not. One of them needs a new challenger.


Yeah. I don't know who is going to take the title from Shayna (assuming she wins it). The problem with Kairi losing here is she can't fall back on an underdog program, at least in regards to the Shayna stuff. She owns a fairly decisive victory over her. Same goes for Shayna I guess, after tonight.

They could play the rubber match card, but we all know that Shayna will win clean over Kairi again. I think the NXT Women's Division is about to enter a pretty dark place in terms of talent/booking, and I don't see it ending any time soon. ESPECIALLY if Shayna vs Ember III is utter dogshit like their other matches were.


----------



## The Cowboy!! (Aug 18, 2012)

Ciampa is such a good heel and Johnny such a good face, absolute magic.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959602397235548161

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959602577817075715
WWE Crew is handing out Gargano signs.......we'll see what happens there.


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

Is kinda rare they're not pushing some of the brazilians, I thought they wanted to do business with that crowd too.

I would think pushing Conti would be a good idea for obvious reasons, a feud of a babyface like her vs a dark psycho like Nikki Cross should be great...


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Reil said:


> Yeah. I don't know who is going to take the title from Shayna (assuming she wins it). The problem with Kairi losing here is she can't fall back on an underdog program, at least in regards to the Shayna stuff. She owns a fairly decisive victory over her. Same goes for Shayna I guess, after tonight.
> 
> They could play the rubber match card, but we all know that Shayna will win clean over Kairi again. I think the NXT Women's Division is about to enter a pretty dark place in terms of talent/booking, and I don't see it ending any time soon. ESPECIALLY if Shayna vs Ember III is utter dogshit like their other matches were.


Shayna is a good bully character but I'm not so enthusiastic at the prospect of her with the title. I don't know if Shayna will win over Kairi in a third match. It would depend when it happened. I'm hoping they'd make her a big bully for maybe two or so TakeOvers and then a payoff victory for Kairi or Candice.

If Shayna is allowed to run through everyone for too long she'll be what people accuse Asuka of having been except with maybe 10% of her ring skills and charisma, plus it would happen at a time when the division is very strong as compared to Asuka's reign, which was so long partly because there were no other notable names in the division besides her for months.

I won't get too ahead of myself. I trust NXT, but Triple H's Achilles heel is the MMA stuff.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959603710644117510


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This feud is already off to a great start.

:lmao


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959604708485844996
This sounds amazing.


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

dear god this whole thing where Ciampa isn't able to speak due to the support for Gargano looks like it will be amazing to see in a TV setting. This feud seems absolute magic so far I am so excited for this. :mark :mark :mark


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959605670973722625


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

TD Stinger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959605670973722625


OMG. :lmao :lmao :lmao

This is going to be amazing. I can't wait for the next month of NXT TV.


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

Jedah said:


> Shayna is a good bully character but I'm not so enthusiastic at the prospect of her with the title. I don't know if Shayna will win over Kairi in a third match. It would depend when it happened. I'm hoping they'd make her a big bully for maybe two or so TakeOvers and then a payoff victory for Kairi or Candice.
> 
> If Shayna is allowed to run through everyone for too long she'll be what people accuse Asuka of having been except with maybe 10% of her ring skills and charisma, plus it would happen at a time when the division is very strong as compared to Asuka's reign, which was so long partly because there were no other notable names in the division besides her for months.
> 
> I won't get too ahead of myself. I trust NXT, but Triple H's Achilles heel is the MMA stuff.



Wasn't NJPW's "dark ages" due to Inoki's love affair with MMA?


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Another magic feud produced in NXT, so simple, so great.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Oh my god this sounds amazing. :mark :mark


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959606511587774470
Dakota wins!

Side note, Lacey looks jacked from that view.


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

Hey look. The feud continues.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959606803058384903
I honestly hope Kairi holds that against Ember in the future. Comes out to save people like Dakota, but not Kairi, who saved Ember.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

This sounds like the real life heat Vince got after "firing" Austin and WWE HQ was flooded with angry phone calls.

I think the Johnny Gargano story might be the best in NXT history, even better than Bayley. When Johnny finally wins the NXT title (probably off Black or Cole) it is going to be absolute pandemonium.

We can wait. :mark


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

TD Stinger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959606511587774470
> Dakota wins!
> 
> Side note, Lacey looks jacked from that view.


mini feud to build Lacey and they give Dakota this win so she doesn't look like a complete chump when they inevitably start pushing her as well? I assumed Lacey would be higher on their priorities so what I just said is what I assume this is for.


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959607039487041537
First match for Takeover: New Orleans set. Ember vs Shayna III.

I am not looking forward to it.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

RIP, Ember title reign. Ugh.


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

Like Ember was a disappointment, but Shayna is going to be so much worse as champ. Holy shit.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959606511587774470
> Dakota wins!
> 
> Side note, Lacey looks jacked from that view.


Dakota :mark:


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959607984774053889

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959608135563595776
Dakota gets a measure of revenge, Ember hits the Eclipse.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Man, I can't believe the NXT women's division is _this bad_ with the talent it now has. Ember's title reign has been horrendous and Shayna's is probably going to be even worse.

All that talent and Shayna is the one they push. Really sad. Bianca is a much better heel than her. A Bianca vs. Kairi program would be great.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

As much as I am looking forward to the Ciampa/Ģargano stuff, the same can't be said about the womens division atm. Shayna killing everyone, Ember being "the hero" even though the crowd are not fully behind her and above else, no Iconic for 3 fucking months and counting :fuckthis


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I know you guys won't like what I'm saying but I honestly really like what they're doing with Shayna.

Go back and watch the women's Takeover match and no, it wasn't a classic by any means but it told a really good story and most importantly, Shayna looked like a complete heel.

You see what they're doing here. If she beats Ember, and say Ember gets called up, you have 2 challengers right away with Dakota and Kairi with stories in place.

And going through these spoilers, every time you see Ember and Shayna lock up it looks like they want to tear each other apart. Good, that's what they should be doing and from the looks of things, it's working.


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

It's great to see Johnny's face potential unleashed... (Y)

And about Shayna, she's just the Starscream of Megatron's Ronda.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Mordecay said:


> As much as I am looking forward to the Ciampa/Ģargano stuff, the same can't be said about the womens division atm. Shayna killing everyone, Ember being "the hero" even though the crowd are not fully behind her and above else, no Iconic for 3 fucking months and counting :fuckthis


They're probably getting called up after Mania if it makes you feel better.

They should be given some exposure in the next tapings ahead of that though. :hmmm


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

Just a PSA for those who think Shayna will be a good champ: She's already killed every babyface dead in the water. So there will be absolutely no one credible left to face her after she becomes champ. At least for six or seven months probably.


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

Mordecay said:


> As much as I am looking forward to the Ciampa/Ģargano stuff, the same can't be said about the womens division atm. Shayna killing everyone, Ember being "the hero" even though the crowd are not fully behind her and above else, no Iconic for 3 fucking months and counting :fuckthis



Ember's not looking like much of a hero against Shayna. Last night's taping she nearly gets her arm broke by Shayna and is saved by Kairi Sane. Tonight's taping she nearly gets her arm broke again and gets saved by Dakota Kai.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Eric Young and Alexander Wolfe vs Sabby and Moss in the final match of the first round of Dusty Classic. 

Forgotton Sons
Street Profits
AoP 

Already in Second Round. Regal said three rounds taped - in a 8 team field, that means the winner will be crowned. Probably AoP vs Sanity with TUE interfering to set up another match between the three teams/factions.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959611523336474624
Paging @MarkyWhipwreck


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Reil said:


> Just a PSA for those who think Shayna will be a good champ: She's already killed every babyface dead in the water. So there will be absolutely no one credible left to face her after she becomes champ. At least for six or seven months probably.


Not quite, there's still Candice.

But yeah not even Asuka was pushed this hard and she wasn't destroying the top competitors in the division before she got to Bayley.

Sad to see the NXT women's division in this state. As horrendous as it is to say, the main roster is better than NXT right now. It's heading in the right direction at least, although it won't take much for Ronda to destroy it.

Edit: Cole vs. Dunne. :mark :mark

Now please give us Dunne vs. Dream in New Orleans!


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959611523336474624


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

Jedah said:


> Not quite, there's still Candice.
> 
> But yeah not even Asuka was pushed this hard and she wasn't destroying the top competitors in the division before she got to Bayley.
> 
> Sad to see the NXT women's division in this state. As horrendous as it is to say, the main roster is better than NXT right now. It's heading in the right direction at least, although it won't take much for Ronda to destroy it.


Don't worry, she'll probably destroy Candice during the March tapings. Shayna has already leveled every other babyface in the span of two months. It's absurd.

I think after this, no one should ever complain about a talent being pushed hard in NXT on their debut, because no one will come even remotely close to Shayna's rocket push she's getting.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Eric Young and Alexander Wolfe vs Sabby and Moss in the final match of the first round of Dusty Classic.
> 
> Forgotton Sons
> Street Profits
> ...


I've only seen 3 Dusty Classic matches so far. I know the Forgotten Sons were on last night's tapings, but I didn't think that was an actual Dusty Classic match, unless I missed something.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Now we're getting Cole/Dunne.

The difference in booking quality between NXT and the two main rosters is ridiculous. It almost seems like they want to show us just how bad the two main rosters are booked by giving us quality NXT shows. I don't get it. If I was a main roster guy watching the next month of February NXT weekly shows on the Network, I'd honestly be pissed with how much better they book NXT than both Raw and SD. It's astounding. Having said that, as just a fan, I'm looking forward to these NXT shows like crazy.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Match is for the UK title



Showstopper said:


> Now we're getting Cole/Dunne.
> 
> The difference in booking quality between NXT and the two main rosters is ridiculous. It almost seems like they want to show us just how bad the two main rosters are booked by giving us quality NXT shows. I don't get it. If I was a main roster guy watching the next month of February NXT weekly shows on the Network, I'd honestly be pissed with how much better they book NXT than both Raw and SD. It's astounding. Having said that, as just a fan, I'm looking forward to these NXT shows like crazy.


They book the guys better, but the womens division booking has been kinda shitty for a while now


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Jedah said:


> Not quite, there's still Candice.
> 
> But yeah not even Asuka was pushed this hard and she wasn't destroying the top competitors in the division before she got to Bayley.
> 
> ...


Eh, I can't say I agree with that.

In NXT, you have the bully heel. You have Ember as the face who people popped big for when she won at Takeover. You have people like Dakota who was a victim of Shayna but got a measure of revenge. Same with Kairi, who losing to Shayna doesn't killer her. I'm not saying it's amazing, but the women I see have more defined roles in NXT. I know people don't like the direction they're going, but it's NXT. I have confidence that in the end and along the way, we'llget some great things.

On the main roster, espescially Smackdown, it's just endless women's tag matches that don't go anywhere or really amount to anything, with women like Bayley, Sasha, Becky, and even Nia floundering around. The only person I can say they're doing something right with at the moment is Asuka.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Showstopper said:


> Now we're getting Cole/Dunne.
> 
> The difference in booking quality between NXT and the two main rosters is ridiculous. It almost seems like they want to show us just how bad the two main rosters are booked by giving us quality NXT shows. I don't get it. If I was a main roster guy watching the next month of February NXT weekly shows on the Network, I'd honestly be pissed with how much better they book NXT than both Raw and SD. It's astounding. Having said that, as just a fan, I'm looking forward to these NXT shows like crazy.


It is amazing that this is part of the same company.

But the women's division is probably the worst it's ever been right now, so NXT isn't without its problems at the moment.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959611862164877312

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959613967030079488


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Jedah said:


> It is amazing that this is part of the same company.
> 
> But the women's division is probably the worst it's ever been right now, so NXT isn't without its problems at the moment.


True. But as someone who doesn't care that much about the women, I just overlook that. :lol


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Reil said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959611523336474624


More storyline continuity? TUE attacked Dunne a few months ago around their debut. He bailed and let Wolfgang take the beating after Wolfie tried to help him out. Dunne gets Cole in a one-on-one match now. 

Weird that Cole will lose again though. Maybe a schmozz happens.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

What if.....

TUE attacks Dunne, and Seven and Bate make the save.

We could have TUE vs. British Strong Style, make it happen!


----------



## The Cowboy!! (Aug 18, 2012)

TD Stinger said:


> What if.....
> 
> TUE attacks Dunne, and Seven and Bate make the save.
> 
> We could have TUE vs. British Strong Style, make it happen!


Oh my God, Please let this happen at takeover.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959614639767195648

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959614995029020672

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959615244682264578

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959615570177155073

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959615794903703552


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959616002182041600

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959616799535968256


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Oh my god. :mark :mark :mark


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

TD Stinger said:


> Eh, I can't say I agree with that.
> 
> In NXT, you have the bully heel. You have Ember as the face who people popped big for when she won at Takeover. You have people like Dakota who was a victim of Shayna but got a measure of revenge. Same with Kairi, who losing to Shayna doesn't killer her. I'm not saying it's amazing, but the women I see have more defined roles in NXT. I know people don't like the direction they're going, but it's NXT. I have confidence that in the end and along the way, we'llget some great things.
> 
> On the main roster, espescially Smackdown, it's just endless women's tag matches that don't go anywhere or really amount to anything, with women like Bayley, Sasha, Becky, and even Nia floundering around. The only person I can say they're doing something right with at the moment is Asuka.


I sort of agree, but the problem is that Shayna is booked WAY too strongly right now. There's a fine line between being a bully and outright destroying a division because of a person's booking, and Shayna is either very close to stepping over that line, or completely over it. And its only going to get worse if Ember loses, because there is no one _credible_ enough to feud with Shayna right now. 

Dakota essentially got squashed before the last Takeover, Candice is likely going to be squashed as well, and Kairi had her momentum seriously undermined in this latest set of tapings. It will take months for WWE to build someone back up who can face Shayna (assuming she's champ).

On the other hand, if Ember does retain by some miracle at Takeover: New Orleans, then Shayna needs to go on job duty and actually start losing to the people she destroyed. She needs to be moved out of the title picture for a pretty long time regardless if she loses via DQ, countout, KO, whatever. Because Shayna vs Ember is quite possibly the worst NXT Women's Title feud in the history of modern NXT.

Basically: Shayna is WAY too strong as a heel right now. You can say she's a bully all you like, but bullies should still not be bulldozing over the entire babyface division with very little consequence. If she wins at Takeover, things are going to get really bad really quickly. And _if_ she loses, she needs to be out of the title picture for a long time, and actually start losing in a decisive fashion (and not getting revenge/doing post match beatdowns) on the talent she's beaten.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959617292714807296
:lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Couldn't post in here but thanks for the tag buddy !! [user]TD Stinger[/user]

COLE VS PETER !!!!! LET US GET THE REMATCH AT TAKEOVER WITH THE BAYBAY WINNING, IT'S ABOUT TIME PETE LOST IT.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Black brought Candice as back up:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959617491503861761

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959617988453421058

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959618199456239617


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Candice/Vega!!!

I definitely want to see that after their FIRE exchange at Takeover.

:mark: :mark::mark:


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

My god this set of tapings sounds fucking amazing (minus the women's division).

I love the subtlety involved here. It's the completion of a circle. You'll all note that Aleister Black debuted against Almas at the WrestleMania TakeOver a year earlier and beat him convincingly.

But the Almas he's gonna face in New Orleans is _not_ the same man as the one in Orlando. Does Black know that or will he go on as usual?

Loving this whole thing. I wanted Black vs. Cole to continue for a while, but that can get picked up again. I'm not complaining.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

What a set of tapings, apart from the Women's division, happy to know Bianca and Dakota will be getting screen time though.

Some really good matches to look forward to, Ciampa/Gargano feud and Black/Almas.

NXT really turned a corner in the middle of last year, now at the start of 2018 NXT has already been incredible, now we have all that to come.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Reil said:


> I sort of agree, but the problem is that Shayna is booked WAY too strongly right now. There's a fine line between being a bully and outright destroying a division because of a person's booking, and Shayna is either very close to stepping over that line, or completely over it. And its only going to get worse if Ember loses, because there is no one _credible_ enough to feud with Shayna right now.
> 
> Dakota essentially got squashed before the last Takeover, Candice is likely going to be squashed as well, and Kairi had her momentum seriously undermined in this latest set of tapings. It will take months for WWE to build someone back up who can face Shayna (assuming she's champ).
> 
> ...


Here is how I look at it all, you have to establish the heel first. And you need push them stronger then the babyfae to make the story work, otherwise what is the face really fighting for?

When Shayna took out Dakota, they framed it as Shayna going out of her way to bully Dakota, which caused her to get her arm snapped. Dakota acknowledged as much in her backstage promo after the fact. Then we saw at these tapings Dakota get some payback by helping Ember. She didn't get her full revenge, but it was development for her and the story that she plays a part in.

Do I love Kairi losing clean to Shayna? Honestly no. But it's nothing Kairi can't bounce back from and gives Shayna a strong win after losing her title shot at Takeover Philly.

I think as long as they play their cards right, and again with NXT, I have confidence they will do this, they can get two really good challengers for Shayna if she wins the belt, which I think they will.

Also for me, this has been the best thing to happen to Ember since she came to NXT. Finally, she has an opponent who is a true heel, so she can play an actual babyface, something that she had been missing.

Honestly, how I would book it is like this: Shayna beats Ember at Takeover Philly to win the title. Dakota challenges Shayna at the Takeover in June, puts up the fight of her life, but ultimately loses, and then finally Kairi challenges Shayna in Brooklyn and beats her for the title.


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

TD Stinger said:


> Here is how I look at it all, you have to establish the heel first. And you need push them stronger then the babyfae to make the story work, otherwise what is the face really fighting for?
> 
> When Shayna took out Dakota, they framed it as Shayna going out of her way to bully Dakota, which caused her to get her arm snapped. Dakota acknowledged as much in her backstage promo after the fact. Then we saw at these tapings Dakota get some payback by helping Ember. She didn't get her full revenge, but it was development for her and the story that she plays a part in.
> 
> ...


The only complaint I have with this is that Shayna took on Ember in her first feud rather than Kairi. Keep everything else the same but use the Kairi feud to introduce Shayna to the audience and then have her beat Moon at takeover New Orleans and then the rest I feel should go as you say.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Couple of weird things about these tapings:

*No Lars Sullivan. Remember those promos of Lars calling out Dain and Strong calling out Sullivan? According to these tapings it seems like they never happened. I wonder if we will get some explanation for his absence once this makes TV.

*No EC3 or War Machine. I assume they will talk about them on TV.

*Only 3 1st Round Dusty matches. From what I can tell, AOP beat TM61, Street Profits beat heavy Machinery, and Sanity beat Sabbatelli & Moss.

We're missing one more match. I know Cutler & Blake said the would be in the Dusty Classic at last night's tapings, but they didn't have a match tonight. So I wonder if there is one more 1st round match at the next tapings back in Flordia, possibly with War Machine as the last team.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

If they do Cole/Peter at NOLA that defintely helps Almas/Black in being better than Cody/Kenny


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

TD Stinger said:


> Honestly, how I would book it is like this: Shayna beats Ember at Takeover Philly to win the title. Dakota challenges Shayna at the Takeover in June, puts up the fight of her life, but ultimately loses, and then finally Kairi challenges Shayna in Brooklyn and beats her for the title.


While I agree with this booking, I am also incredibly wary, because its pretty public knowledge that Triple H has a huge boner for MMA fighters (whereas Vince has one for former football players), and has no problem pushing them over whoever.

I also think a problem with Kairi is that while she looked somewhat strong in the Rumble, she also was eliminated in a really stupid fashion by the weakest member of the roster (kayfabe wise), along with losing in a very clean fashion during these latest tapings. If Shayna had won via rollup or cheating, I wouldn't mind. But Kairi got submitted in the middle of the ring. That's REALLY damaging, and Kairi needs to start getting some *major* wins under her belt, since she has none in NXT currently. Beating the Iconic Duo, Lacey Evans, etc does not count. She needs to win some meaningful matches. Right now, she's only beaten jobbers or gotten squashed. Being the Mae Young Classic winner only takes you so far before you start to lose steam, and Kairi seems to be moving in that direction.

She hasn't had any real meaningful feuds yet which make her look good in the end. She lost the fatal 4 way (before Survivor Series last year), got jumped by Shayna, got unceremoniously dumped out of the ring by Dana Brooke, jumped Shayna (but didn't really get much in, offense wise), then got squashed by Shayna in this latest taping. Her NXT career so far has been pretty mediocre at best, despite the fact that she's pretty much the top babyface in the audience's eyes.

Additionally she's been wrestling in tag matches during NXT house shows, and she's always looked bad coming out of it, as she's been tagging with Ember against Lacey and Shayna. And guess what? Kairi's entire thing is being beat down for 95% of the match, and then she tags in Ember and then Ember cleans house and wins. Kairi never gets to look good in them.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

Reil said:


> While I agree with this booking, I am also incredibly wary, because its pretty public knowledge that Triple H has a huge boner for MMA fighters (whereas Vince has one for former football players), and has no problem pushing them over whoever.
> 
> I also think a problem with Kairi is that while she looked somewhat strong in the Rumble, she also was eliminated in a really stupid fashion by the weakest member of the roster (kayfabe wise), along with losing in a very clean fashion during these latest tapings. If Shayna had won via rollup or cheating, I wouldn't mind. But Kairi got submitted in the middle of the ring. That's REALLY damaging, and Kairi needs to start getting some *major* wins under her belt, since she has none in NXT currently. Beating the Iconic Duo, Lacey Evans, etc does not count. She needs to win some meaningful matches. Right now, she's only beaten jobbers or gotten squashed. Being the Mae Young Classic winner only takes you so far before you start to lose steam, and Kairi seems to be moving in that direction.
> 
> ...


In fairness, Bayley also started slow in NXT. Give Kairi more time.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Great tapings. I'm absolutely shocked they let ricochet use the 630


----------



## candice-wrestling (Jul 21, 2017)

These tapings look good! Really happy to see Dakota get a win + a small measure of revenge on Shayna!


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Best set of NXT tapings EVER!

Give us TUE vs BSS!!! :mark

Say what you will of Cole losing, he's been KILLING IT every single match and you all can see it! ADAM COOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLE BAY BAAAAAAAY!!!! :lenny


----------



## GTL2 (Sep 1, 2016)

I've been no great fan of the indy influx over the last 3 years but this does look like a very good set of tapings with Gargano Ciampa, Black, Cien Almas, Cole doing great (and with Dream matching them which is cool). For way too long tv looks like it's been little more than a men's championship feud with the latest ornament from HHH's indy shopping trip, random drawing-straws booking of mens' matches below that, some light entertainment from the tag division and more Asuka.

Now there is a denser set of real storylines (in the mens division at least) with parallel stories that can intersect and get more interest. The women's division is still a problem. HHH's desperation for credibility and to be associated with people outside pro wrestling is embarrassing. His Lemmy fangirling and pushing/selfie-ing with any woman who's been in an octagon? Just stop and work with the women you have

The Dusty Classic looks like a vehicle for War Machine. It hasn't been mentioned at all till now, then they get hired and suddenly we have it. I hope they use it better this time. It's a perfect way to set up a team with a platform to challenge the champions. Beat the tag team champions in a non title match in the DRC and you have champions with something to prove against a real threat.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

As of right now, these are the confirmed matches for Takeover New Orleans:

*NXT Championship
Andrade Cien Almas vs. Aleister Black*

*NXT Women's Championship
Shayna Baszler vs. Ember Moon*

And some other things they set up:

*Johnny Gargano vs. Tomasso Ciampa*

I assume the only thing stopping this from happening is whether or not Ciampa will be cleared ahead of time.

*The Finals of the Dusty Classic*

I'm still going with AOP vs. War Machine here. I don't know if the tag champs make it into this.

*UK Championship Match?*

Just a guess, but they had Cole vs. Dunne for the title at these tapings, which ended in shenangigans. They also had Strong save Dunne, who Dunne already beat at these tapings.

So they could do a 3 way at Takeover. They could have Cole beat Roddy in a #1 Contender's match to face Dunne again. They could do a 6 Man Tag with TUE vs. Dunne, Strong, and another guy.

That's 5 matches. Maybe they do something with Ricochet and Velveteen Dream to round it out.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

TD Stinger said:


> As of right now, these are the confirmed matches for Takeover New Orleans:
> 
> *NXT Championship
> Andrade Cien Almas vs. Aleister Black*
> ...


I think Dusty Classic Finals will be finished before TakeOver NO - there is still one more set of tapings right? And only semi finals and finals to go. I don't put the finals on the Takeover Card and keep tag titles off it. 

If it happens WM weekend, tape it at Axxess or before the Takeover card and air it the week after WM before the next set of tapings sorta deal.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I think Dusty Classic Finals will be finished before TakeOver NO - there is still one more set of tapings right? And only semi finals and finals to go. I don't put the finals on the Takeover Card and keep tag titles off it.
> 
> If it happens WM weekend, tape it at Axxess or before the Takeover card and air it the week after WM before the next set of tapings sorta deal.


Yes, there is one more set of taping back in Full Sail some time in March, which will flesh out all the remaining matches to be announced. And they still have one more first round match to do do. Sanity, AOP, and Street Profits already qualified. There is one more first round match to go. I know the Forgotten Sons are one of those teams, and I assume the other will be War Machine.

But yes, they could have the winners of the Dusty Classic face the tag champions in NO.


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

So my thoughts after last night: The Men's Division is in a very good place right now, with Almas, Gargano, Black, and Ciampa all being central figures right now. The tag division is starting to shape up pretty well as well, with War Machine probably debuting soon. The only real questionable thing there was TM-61 jobbing out in the first round to the AOP.

On the flip side, we have the Women's Division. The sole focus there seems to be Ember vs Shayna, which is a really mediocre feud, and I am not happy it's going to be the centerpiece for the foreseeable future. Then after that, assuming Shayna wins, she has no viable challengers for future shows. She's already destroyed almost every single babyface in the division (and don't worry, she'll get to Candice eventually), and while WWE can build up someone to take her down, its pretty much inevitable that Shayna is going to destroy them again, and we'll be back to square 1. 

They had someone ready to take down Shayna eventually in Kairi, but they just had her submit clean in the middle of the ring which damages her greatly. That, combined with the fact that Kairi has been looking like a loser at house shows (her matches have been her getting no offense in, then tagging in Ember who does all the work) makes me feel like she would be better suited just being called up to the main roster. It's pretty apparent Triple H doesn't seem to like her, or he's too obsessed with making Shayna look strong at the *expense of everyone else in the division.* 

And like I mentioned earlier, Kairi does not have any significant wins/momentum at all on NXT right now. Even _Bayley_ had some when she was down there. Kairi has had a few wins, but nothing dominant, nor has she won any feuds she's been in. I have a bad feeling that if they keep having her look like a loser down there, she's going to lose any sort of heat/reaction she has, and that'll spell the end of her NXT (and probably her WWE) career. People like to say she's a scrappy underdog, but she's not really an underdog if she ends up losing/looking really bad in all of the feuds she's in. She's playing third fiddle to Ember and Dakota now, ffs.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Kairi needs hardcore gimmick rework. Pirate Princess might have been her thing in Japan, it's not translating well at all. She's too cutesy. 

OTOH, Shayna looks like a badass. I predict we see her catch Ember Moon mid-eclipse into a choke to win the title. I've been trying to envision if it could work - and I think it can if the kayfabe is she catches Moon mid-air to prevent the jaw jacking impact the move is supposed to deliver. So Moon lands on her feet in a grouch and then stands up aiding Shayna in blocking the move and Shayna would be falling to her back to lock in the choke. 

Shayna doesn't have time on her side. She's 37 yr old. She's getting the hard push now to establish her as fast as possible so she can get the main roster call-up to be road buddies with Ronda Rousey. She'll probably only be in NXT through Summer Slam I figure.


----------



## ipickthiswhiterose (Jul 22, 2017)

TD Stinger said:


> And some other things they set up:
> 
> *Johnny Gargano vs. Tomasso Ciampa*
> 
> I assume the only thing stopping this from happening is whether or not Ciampa will be cleared ahead of time.


You know I wonder if they'll hold out on this a bit longer (NXT has shown a greater propensity for patience than the main roster)

Even if there's the slightest chance that Ciampa might not be ready and as a way of playing off the Gargano firing then might tentatively booking Lerae v Vega at Takeover not be a better option?

It puts 2 women's matches on the card for the first time in a while, keeps the Gargano storyline going (since he'll have to be in the crowd on the front row, but can't actively accompany his wife to the ring). And since Vega can't be accompanied by Andrade (as he's preparing for his defence later), he arranges for Ciampa to 'look after her' during the match.

Could be tons of fun, slow-plays the Gargano-being-fired storyline longer while giving him exposure and gives Ciampa more time to recover.


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Kairi needs hardcore gimmick rework. Pirate Princess might have been her thing in Japan, it's not translating well at all. She's too cutesy.


Kairi's gimmick is fine. She also sorta drops the gimmick when she's in the ring anyways. People who automatically assume the pirate gimmick = death of a career don't remember that Pirate Paul Burchill only failed because Vince underestimated how popular pirates were at the time, and buried Burchill as a result of his ignorance. 

She also already has a leg up on literally everyone else in WWE when it comes to interacting with fans. Outside of certain times (when she's working out is when she doesn't want to be bothered), she'll stop and take pictures/sign autographs for people, and she reads every single tweet that people send her. She also loves getting fanmail. 

She's also apparently one of the most requested NXT superstars when it comes to meeting younger kids. I know I remember her meeting some younger girl named Sammi over the Royal Rumble weekend.

Basically, Kairi's gimmick isnt meant to pander to adults/older viewers. It's meant to attract the younger audience. But no kid will want to look up to someone who constantly loses/looks weak like Kairi.

However, Kairi will be fine with the fans as long as she starts getting the push she deserves. I do think she needs to be a bit more vicious though. She has some of the stiffest strikes in the women's division outside of Asuka. She should use them more.

Also while I hope Shayna isn't in NXT for long, I have a feeling she will be down there awhile, and that she'll get a reign of terror that makes Asuka's supposed one look tame. Because for as much shit as people like to give Asuka and her title run as NXT Women's Champion, she was also significantly better in the ring than Shayna along with being more charismatic. Now imagine an Asuka level reign with maybe 5% of the Charisma and 5% of the ability.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Yeah Kairi's gimnick isn't the problem, her booking is the problem. My only grip with an otherwise fantastic NXT brand is their booking of the women's division. 

I think the lack of credible heels plays a part in the degrading state of the division. Shayna is the only credible heel. There's Peyton and Billie who are constantly jobbing to their faces (Billie in particular isn't remotely credible), Lacey Evans is still being built up, same as Bianca who I'm not even sure is a heel. NXT could use Zelina getting back into the ring.

If we were to name the 5 best talents in NXT women's division, I wager that in many of our lists all 5 of them would be faces. My list would be one of them: Candice, Nikki, Ember, Kairi, Dakota...


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Beatles123 said:


> Say what you will of Cole losing, he's been KILLING IT every single match and you all can see it! ADAM COOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLE BAY BAAAAAAAY!!!! :lenny


Watch what you say man, because apparently Adam Cole isn't a good wrestler :lol


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

ipickthiswhiterose said:


> You know I wonder if they'll hold out on this a bit longer (NXT has shown a greater propensity for patience than the main roster)
> 
> Even if there's the slightest chance that Ciampa might not be ready and as a way of playing off the Gargano firing then might tentatively booking Lerae v Vega at Takeover not be a better option?
> 
> ...




I think it depends on how much the fired story line will last. I assume he will be back by then. If I was NXT, I would have Gargano get quickly disqualified. Have Ciampa do something over the top to send Gargano into a uncontrollable rage. It would give Gargano some extra depth and make Ciampa look more cunning. Stretch out the feud till a later show.


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

Yeah, maybe I'll dump this conversation into its own thread (because it warrants conversation), but basically the problem with NXT's Women's Division (or its booking in general) is that they just cannot find equilibrium/a good balance between credible faces and heels. Right now the only two credible people in the Women's Division is Ember (to an extent) and Shayna. Everyone else is pretty much an afterthought/booked like a loser. And while Shayna is likely going to win the title at NOLA, that presents a big problem. Not everyone is going to get their revenge against her, if she really is only down in NXT until Summerslam.

That's another problem with Shayna's booking. She's made so many faces look bad in record time (roughly two months and counting). And not all of them will have a chance to redeem themselves against her. I fully expect her to continue burying the babyface division even after she becomes champion. So basically only one person is going to get the rub from beating her. 

I just hope at the end of the day, WWE learns from this and *NEVER* pushes someone like Shayna that hard so quickly ever again. I think in terms of NXT history, no other talent (male or female) has gotten pushed as hard as she has. And while age is a factor, its also causing a lot of damage to the division that WWE probably won't be able to fix. And the Women's Division was still rebuilding as well. Shayna winning and continuing to be dominant will probably set it back dramatically, if not outright destroy it to the point of where it should just be completely restructured/rebuilt from scratch, with the RIGHT people at the helm, instead of MMA fighters being able to come in and get instant pushes.


----------



## CallMeKC (Feb 3, 2018)

Reil said:


> Kairi's gimmick is fine. She also sorta drops the gimmick when she's in the ring anyways. People who automatically assume the pirate gimmick = death of a career don't remember that Pirate Paul Burchill only failed because Vince underestimated how popular pirates were at the time, and buried Burchill as a result of his ignorance.


No. Paul Burchill has gone on record as saying Vince loved the gimmick. In fact the gimmick was not only his idea but he straight up said "be like Jack Sparrow". It failed partly because he fucked his knee up, Disney not being a fan of the ripping off of one of their hot franchises and it just running out of steam - not much scope for a comedy heel in the midcard for long.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Video of Ricochet's debut. Hit some of his usual big spots and moves.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

On an aside - will there be any big debut "face in the crowd" at Takeover New Orleans? Seems they blew their opportunity recently with Ricochet and EC3. EC3 didn't even debut at these tapings, so he could have been held off one would think. 

Lashley would fit, but he likely goes to the main roster.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Watch what you say man, because apparently Adam Cole isn't a good wrestler :lol


IT'S NOT OUR FAULT THEY'RE OBJECTIVELY WRONG, IS IT? :ha

Not sorry at all. I said before he debuted that he was better than the WWE fans would ever see or even deserve, and sooner or later the rest of them will realize it. All he has to do is keep being that consistent workhorse and in time they'll be forced to put two and two together and see why every match he's in is great. :vince$


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Gargano is wrestling tonight:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959911867127881733


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

The only star advertised for NXT Largo right now is Kairi (and that was due to her own tweet implying she would be there). So glad she's back to being stuck on the Florida circuit. :cry


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

#GiveNXTDivasAChance


Not.



Iconic pls escape from this shithole :mj2


----------



## The Reaper (Jul 23, 2016)

Johnny Wrestling said:


> Gargano is wrestling tonight:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959911867127881733


What didn't he get kayfabe fired??? Weird would of made more sense to do Black/LeRae vs Vega/Almas.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

The Reaper said:


> What didn't he get kayfabe fired??? Weird would of made more sense to do Black/LeRae vs Vega/Almas.


The angle where he got "fired" doesn't air for a few weeks. So as far as kayfabe goes, he's still an NXT employee. It doesn't really count until it airs.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Reaper said:


> What didn't he get kayfabe fired??? Weird would of made more sense to do Black/LeRae vs Vega/Almas.


I think it's just a house show, but yeah.


----------



## The Reaper (Jul 23, 2016)

Johnny Wrestling said:


> I think it's just a house show, but yeah.


Ohhh a house show that makes more sense.


----------



## The Reaper (Jul 23, 2016)

TD Stinger said:


> The angle where he got "fired" doesn't air for a few weeks. So as far as kayfabe goes, he's still an NXT employee. It doesn't really count until it airs.


Yeah my bad thought it was another night of tapings, Johnny told me it's a house show they are doing.


----------



## CallMeKC (Feb 3, 2018)

He got fired in the future.


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

Just a heads up, even though it was a house show, Shayna Baszler made Nikki Cross tap out clean in the middle of the ring tonight in Nashville. And then she went after Dakota Kai again.

e: I forgot to mention there were some cameras at ringside for the match apparently. It's probably nothing, but we'll see I guess.


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

Reil said:


> Yeah, maybe I'll dump this conversation into its own thread (because it warrants conversation), but basically the problem with NXT's Women's Division (or its booking in general) is that they just cannot find equilibrium/a good balance between credible faces and heels. Right now the only two credible people in the Women's Division is Ember (to an extent) and Shayna. Everyone else is pretty much an afterthought/booked like a loser. And while Shayna is likely going to win the title at NOLA, that presents a big problem. Not everyone is going to get their revenge against her, if she really is only down in NXT until Summerslam.
> 
> That's another problem with Shayna's booking. She's made so many faces look bad in record time (roughly two months and counting). And not all of them will have a chance to redeem themselves against her. I fully expect her to continue burying the babyface division even after she becomes champion. So basically only one person is going to get the rub from beating her.
> 
> I just hope at the end of the day, WWE learns from this and *NEVER* pushes someone like Shayna that hard so quickly ever again. I think in terms of NXT history, no other talent (male or female) has gotten pushed as hard as she has. And while age is a factor, its also causing a lot of damage to the division that WWE probably won't be able to fix. And the Women's Division was still rebuilding as well. Shayna winning and continuing to be dominant will probably set it back dramatically, if not outright destroy it to the point of where it should just be completely restructured/rebuilt from scratch, with the RIGHT people at the helm, instead of MMA fighters being able to come in and get instant pushes.


The division really hasn't bounced back from Asuka's title reign where the depth became so bad and they were lacking in credible contenders to the point where they had to bring in former WWE alumni(Mickie James) to shore up the card. It's really no different than the main roster in that the only storyline that the girls have is the one involving the title. Everything else feels like pointless filler.

Another thing that'll hurt the division will be post-WrestleMania, where the few girls that they have established are probably gone due to callups via the week after WrestleMania debut or the Brand shakeups(i.e. Nikki Cross & the Iconic Duo with Ember Moon possibly not far behind later in the year).


MMA fighters coming in and burying the current talent. Isn't that one of the things that nearly tanked NJPW a decade ago?


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

That's the thing though, this isn't an Asuka situation. The division is _strong_ now.

When you have Kairi, Candice, Dakota, Nixon Newell when she comes back from injury, etc., and you're pushing a washed up MMA fighter this hard this fast, something isn't right. The division does need a top heel for those faces to chase, but Shayna has destroyed Kairi and Dakota already. Nikki Cross will soon be next, I suppose. Wonder what chance Candice or Nixon has?

And there are heels better than her too. Bianca is a better heel than Shayna and she's getting overshadowed even though she's a far superior talent. It's really incredible how she hasn't gotten more time on TV since her breakout Mae Young Classic performance. She's basically another casualty of the Shayna rocket.

Shayna's booking is a huge problem.


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

Jedah said:


> That's the thing though, this isn't an Asuka situation. The division is _strong_ now.
> 
> When you have Kairi, Candice, Dakota, Nixon Newell when she comes back from injury, etc., and you're pushing a washed up MMA fighter this hard this fast, something isn't right. The division does need a top heel for those faces to chase, but Shayna has destroyed Kairi and Dakota already. Nikki Cross will soon be next, I suppose. Wonder what chance Candice or Nixon has?
> 
> ...


Pretty much this. The Ember vs Shayna feud is quite possibly the worst women's feud in MODERN NXT history. Their matches suck, you can't really get behind either of the two competitors (albeit for different reasons), and the booking of Shayna in general absolutely reeks of nepotism. I said it several months ago that Shayna would get a rocket push because she was friends with Ronda, and that seems to be happening. But hey, I'll write up a brief post on each major player in the NXT Women's Division right now, and give MY opinion on where they stand, and what can be done to make them tolerable/decent.

*Heels (although in reality, its more like a heel [singular]):*

*Shayna Baszler:* There is no room for argument here that she is the top heel in the NXT Women's Division right now. She is booked incredibly strong. Right now she's in a feud with Ember Moon, who is the top babyface (at least booking wise, although fan wise is a different story). Shayna's booking has pretty much paralyzed the division. If you aren't a heel, you are going to be run over/buried by her at this time. Shayna's age is a limiting factor, so I can understand why she's being pushed hard, but it doesn't need to be at the expense of literally everyone else in the division.

_How to make her tolerable/decent:_ 

Stop overpushing her/protecting her. Every single time she's been made to look even slightly weak, she ends up getting her revenge back at least twofold. She lost to Ember at Takeover: Philly. She immediately chokes out Ember. She gets beat down by Kairi at the last set of tapings. She gets a match with Kairi and promptly destroys her in the middle of the ring. I assume she's going to break Dakota's arm (or leg) again during the next set of tapings. 

You can start remedying this situation by having her lose matches on a somewhat regular basis to the people she's beaten/destroyed. AND (this is a very important key piece to this entire thing) she shouldn't immediately get payback either. Stop with the post match beat downs/sneak attacks. Also her title reign (which we all assume is inevitable at this point) should be *very short*. Have her retain it once or twice against someone like Dakota (at a place like Takeover: Chicago), then drop it to Kairi at Takeover: Brooklyn or something. Any longer than that, and you run the risk of completely sinking/cratering the NXT Women's Division. You can also dial back her push/make her look less "harmfully dominant" by letting her get beat down/laid out more often, without her getting payback immediately afterwards. Lets say she ends up feuding with Kairi down the line. Let Kairi lay her out with a steel chair. Or have Kairi break her arm/ribs/leg with a chair or another object.

*Faces:*

*Ember Moon:* In terms of booking, she is the #1 babyface in the NXT Women's Division right now. In terms of fan reaction? Not so much. Decent worker in the ring when paired with the right people. However, her match with Shayna at Philly was...mediocre at best. It's really sad when I can safely say it was one of (if not the) the worst NXT Women's Matches in history. In terms of booking, her character is a mess. It doesn't help that she sounds like a robot either.

_How to make her tolerable/decent:_

Rework her character to be a bit more coherent. I'm still not sure if she's supposed to be a warrior princess or a werewolf or a vampire or whatever. Don't let her cut long promos, or teach her to display more emotion in her voice. Make her work on her selling in the ring. She's likely being called up after Takeover NOLA, so we'll see what happens then.

*Kairi Sane:* In terms of booking, she's probably the #2 (or #3) babyface in the division right now. However due to the sole focus being on Shayna vs Ember, she doesn't get much of a chance to shine, and is relegated to playing second fiddle to Ember as a face. As for problems, its mostly on booking. Not so much Kairi. She's a great worker and can elevate green talent to decent matches, but she should also still look good/not be treated like garbage in her actual feuds.

_How to make her tolerable/decent:_

Fix her booking problems. Right now she pretty much has no momentum on the actual show. She's beaten the Iconic Duo a handful of times, and had a few squash matches, but has yet to win a meaningful match. That needs to change. Otherwise you run the risk of the crowd cooling off on her, and it will be hard to get them behind her again. She has a lot of potential to be a big star in NXT (crowd likes her, she's a natural at playing an underdog role, but I'll touch on that in a bit), but again, booking is holding her back. 

As for the whole underdog thing, its fine that she's an underdog, but she shouldn't be losing week in and week out in matches that actually matter. There isn't much distance between being an underdog and being a jobber. Kairi is dangerously close to crossing the line from underdog into slight jobber territory. They can start to remedy that by letting Kairi actually look dominant every once in awhile, if not through physical strength (for obvious reasons), but through showing a bit of a meaner/more sadistic side of her.

---

Whew. That was a lot more words than I intended to write. There are a bunch of people I missed, but I think I got the major players.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

EL IDOLO~!


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

I don't have a problem with Kairi putting people over (she shouldn't be the unstoppable badass that Asuka was, it doesn't fit her). However, I have a problem with having her lose so decisively pretty much immediately after her well-received performance in the Rumble. And I think that Shayna is the wrong opponent to do this:

1. I feel like they're rushing Shayna into the ME and she's not ready.
2. We just saw Kairi straight-up beat Shayna to win the MYC not too long ago.

Basically wrong time and wrong opponent imo. Honestly someone like Nikki would be better as the next champion I think.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

Does look like a good set of tapings, especially everything around Gargano and the NXT Title picture.

Takeover: New Orleans' two top title matches look right about what I expected them to look like:

- Almas vs Black was foreseeable for many miles away. Happy w/that direction, as Black has more than earned his spot (for once, when it comes to NXT), and Almas is just a great heel. Wasn't a fan of their TO: Orlando match exactly a year before New Orleans airs, but I can't imagine this not being a huge improvement over that, obviously.

- Ember vs Shayna II...... I'll say this: I liked Ember vs Shayna I more than everyone else seems to. Yes, structure wise, it was pretty weak. However, Ember sold like a motherfucking champ and Shayna looked like a destroyer w/her great arm work. I call them like I see them, and I didn't mind this match a bit, despite the issues. I actually liked it more than the other NXT Women's Title matches from last year (except the Asuka vs Ember stuff). However, a rematch? Ehhh..... would've rather seen Kairi get revenge on Shayna. If another loss to Ember leads to that, and then Kairi winning the title in Brooklyn, then alright.

I was expecting Gargano vs Ciampa for this show, but I hope they follow through w/the firing storyline for a longer while, at least. If I was booking this feud, I'd keep it for later down the line.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

FWIW Lars Sullivan is out injured again it seems. That's why his programs were dropped.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Someone on the Observer board went to the NXT house show last night and wrote up a review:



> Here are the results from last night's NXT house show at War Memorial Auditorium in Nashville in front of ~1,000 fans in a mostly packed house:
> 
> • After the ring announcer warmed up the crowd, they played a video with Triple H welcoming us to the show. A great way to start the event.
> 
> ...


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Lmao why the fuck is Kairi jobbing to Shayna.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

V-Trigger said:


> Lmao why the fuck is Kairi jobbing to Shayna.


Because of Hunter's MMA boner.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

Asuka842 said:


> I don't have a problem with Kairi putting people over (she shouldn't be the unstoppable badass that Asuka was, it doesn't fit her). However, I have a problem with having her lose so decisively pretty much immediately after her well-received performance in the Rumble. And I think that Shayna is the wrong opponent to do this:
> 
> 1. I feel like they're rushing Shayna into the ME and she's not ready.
> 2. We just saw Kairi straight-up beat Shayna to win the MYC not too long ago.
> ...


Here's hoping, she beats Shayna for it.


----------



## The Reaper (Jul 23, 2016)

There's been reports that Lars Sullivan was suppose to be in the NXT Championship match at Takeover: New Orleans.
http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...n-a-major-change-to-nxt-takeover-new-orleans/

Dave Meltzer reported on the latest edition of Wrestling Observer Radio that the main event was originally scheduled to be Almas defending his title against Lars Sullivan. Sullivan wasn't at last week's NXT television tapings and hasn't wrestled at recent live events. Meltzer noted that the word is that Sullivan has also not been at the Performance Center. He's not sure what happened with Sullivan, but he was replaced by Aleister for the Takeover main event.

Sullivan last wrestled at the NXT television tapings last month on January 4th. He did send out a tweet today saying "Lars Sullivan is DA man." So yeah i'm assuming he may be going through some sort of injury maybe?


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

My bullshit detector is going off. Aleister Black was always going to be the next in line if he was slated to beat Cole.


----------



## Jbardo (Aug 29, 2010)

The Reaper said:


> There's been reports that Lars Sullivan was suppose to be in the NXT Championship match at Takeover: New Orleans.
> http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...n-a-major-change-to-nxt-takeover-new-orleans/
> 
> Dave Meltzer reported on the latest edition of Wrestling Observer Radio that the main event was originally scheduled to be Almas defending his title against Lars Sullivan. Sullivan wasn't at last week's NXT television tapings and hasn't wrestled at recent live events. Meltzer noted that the word is that Sullivan has also not been at the Performance Center. He's not sure what happened with Sullivan, but he was replaced by Aleister for the Takeover main event.
> ...


Not buying that at all for 2 reasons.

1)Surely Black was always getting the title shot at this show?

2)No way would have had 2 heels for the title at such a big show.


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

Maybe Lars is getting called up soon?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

According to the latest Observer Radio, apparently Lars has a knee injury and other health issues that made him miss the tapings, that's why plans changed.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Lars' injuries will derail his career. Getting that mass and keeping it on puts a lot of wear and tear on your joints.


----------



## americanoutlaw (Jul 13, 2012)

The Tempest said:


> #GiveNXTDivasAChance
> 
> 
> Not.
> ...


Go to bed


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The Tempest said:


> #GiveNXTDivasAChance
> 
> 
> Not.
> ...


And go where? Job to oblivion to Asuka and Ronda on RAW or do endless tag matches and being treated like geeks on SD


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> And go where? Job to oblivion to Asuka and Ronda on RAW or do endless tag matches and being treated like geeks on SD


Hey, at least they get a pay increase and more TV time on either show :draper2


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Gargano Vs. Ciampa is definitely happening Mania weekend. Give it to me!


----------

